# Team kit protocol?



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

There are a lot of folk on the road in full protour kit (jerseys, shorts, gloves, socks) and a few with team bikes to match. And I'm pretty sure most of them aren't on the teams  . Is this generally viewed as OK for training and club rides or do some view people in protour kit as posers?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Some asshats may call you a poser, but the normal people don't care.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

As long as it's not in a race, ignore what the other people think.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Lagavulin12 said:


> There are a lot of folk on the road in full protour kit (jerseys, shorts, gloves, socks) and a few with team bikes to match. And I'm pretty sure most of them aren't on the teams  . Is this generally viewed as OK for training and club rides or do some view people in protour kit as posers?



Just remember that the bib straps go "UNDER" the jersey.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

some of those pro kits are really cool-looking and they generally are made with quality stuff, which you can sometimes get at a discount - especially last year's model like the Columbia kit for $45 that's on an ad at the top of this page.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

What you wear says a lot. I think most would agree that being decked out in a Pro Tour kit is usually an advertisement that you're a rookie. When I was very new to road biking, aka a rookie, I bought some Discovery Team jerseys. I still have them, but generally won't wear them in public unless I forgot to do laundry.


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Oct 26, 2009)

OK kit question number two:

Does it matter if your kit matches, both color and brands of items; i.e. gloves, socks, shorts, jersey, arm warmers, etc. are all both color coordinated and made by the same manufacturer? 

Is it a faux paus to mix say a pair of Sugoi bibs with a Pearl Izumi jersey with Assos arm warmers even if they are all appropriate colors?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Norris_Hanna said:


> OK kit question number two:
> 
> Does it matter if your kit matches, both color and brands of items; i.e. gloves, socks, shorts, jersey, arm warmers, etc. are all both color coordinated and made by the same manufacturer?
> 
> Is it a faux paus to mix say a pair of Sugoi bibs with a Pearl Izumi jersey with Assos arm warmers even if they are all appropriate colors?


Color coordination is nice, but sometimes you just gotta grab what's clean. 

Your second is not a true faux pas as it suggests you either got a deal or you were picking your favorite exact model for each piece of clothing.


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Oct 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I personally try to stay color coordinated and wear matching brand stuff but it is getting harder and harder. As stuff wears out, gets destroyed, lost, I find another brand that I like better, etc. stuff becomes mismatched. When I raced/ rode twenty years ago as a Jr. it seemed not as many people cared about this kind of stuff, now there are so many "rules" of the peloton to keep track of its almost silly.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

what your referring to is called euro


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> Some asshats may call you a poser, but the normal people don't care.


just look at the thousands of loser who wear a jason campbell jersey to a football game or alex ovechkin jersey to a washington capitals games, or sidney crosby /pens, rothselburger/stealers..

TOTAL POSERS.

j/k mofo's.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Your riding a bike. How the hell are you posing. I like the team uni's and i am pretty sure there are a lot of websites that carry them because they sell. It is much easier for a small team or group to buy the team uni's instead being cool like you, and getting them customized.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> some of those pro kits are really cool-looking and they generally are made with quality stuff, which you can sometimes get at a discount - especially last year's model like the Columbia kit for $45 that's on an ad at the top of this page.


that all appears to be Chinese knockoffs... or am I wrong?


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll chuckle to myself when I see a protour kit from head to toe, but they're riding so where's the need to give grief? 

I won't buy a protour replica because it's a poor value. There are better kits that don't have protour advertising splattered all over them.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

TWB8s said:


> I'll chuckle to myself when I see a protour kit from head to toe...



I made that mistake once and found an ex-Maxxis pro randomly riding along my favorite route. He hadn't ridden in a year and had decided that he'd go out and tear someone's legs off since it was a nice day out.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Color coordination is nice, but sometimes you just gotta grab what's clean.


Reminds me of a Stephen Wright joke, where he says someone pointed out that his socks didn't match, and his response, "I categorize them by thickness, they match perfectly."


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wear whatever the hellYOU want to. Go with what youU like and what makes you comfortable on the bike.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> I made that mistake once and found an ex-Maxxis pro randomly riding along my favorite route. He hadn't ridden in a year and had decided that he'd go out and tear someone's legs off since it was a nice day out.


I would have tried to catch him wondering why I was having so much trouble catching a n00b.  Usually I catch up to the pro kit guys and pass them with plenty of room because they'd never hear me over Eye of the Tiger. Then they'll try to pass me, a little too close given their handling skills, then blow up, which makes it much easier to pass them the 2nd time. 

I recently saw someone in a Maxxis kit and on the bikes they use, but he brought his TT bike on a group ride and never left the aeros.  I was behind him in the draft, but I got tired of it and decided I wasn't going to be part of that group if he was in it.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

It's all in how you go about it. You should have a certain elan. 

For example:
Team RadioShack kit = douchey
Mapei or Domo-Farm Frites kit = not douchey


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

P.S. It doesn't hurt to be fit and fast, but even if you're neither, have a bit of a sense of humor about it.


----------



## Lagavulin12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> I made that mistake once and found an ex-Maxxis pro randomly riding along my favorite route. He hadn't ridden in a year and had decided that he'd go out and tear someone's legs off since it was a nice day out.


Great blog on velonews a bit ago about a pro (can't remember which now) out for a ride, passed some guy on a 30 year old 30lb bike wearing sneakers. Some miles later he noticed that the guy was still there, riding along in his draft.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Lagavulin12 said:


> Great blog on velonews a bit ago about a pro (can't remember which now) out for a ride, passed some guy on a 30 year old 30lb bike wearing sneakers. Some miles later he noticed that the guy was still there, riding along in his draft.


yeah I remember that one. he got the kid hooked up in the race scene too if I remember it and he was doing well.

one can dream!...


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> I made that mistake once and found an ex-Maxxis pro randomly riding along my favorite route. He hadn't ridden in a year and had decided that he'd go out and tear someone's legs off since it was a nice day out.


A few years ago I was riding through the hillier part of our area and saw a guy in Discovery kit ahead of me. As I caught him I could hear him talking to himself "c'mon Lance, follow me back to the break and then attack." When he saw my shadow next to him his head whipped in my direction and he looked mortified. I smiled and said "viva Pantani" (he'd died that year if I remember right). He stopped pedaling and let me go.

I'm not making too much fun of him. He had motivated himself thought a means he was comfortable with... I don't know if he intended to dress the part too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

I was reading through this thread, and something occurred to me. Back in the day, everyone wore black shorts, pros, freds, everyone. So you could go buy a pro jersey, slap it on and not look quite so different from everyone else out riding, because you were all going to be wearing your black shorts. You just happened to have a cool jersey because you liked the team, it was on sale, whatever. But nowadays, The bib is integral to the kit. Not that black bibs or shorts weren't, but at most you'd have the team name in white letters on the side or maybe a sublimated side panel, but it was subtle. So now, you have guys wearing the whole kit - jersey, matching bib, gloves, etc.. I guess it's all relative to the times, but you have to go further these days to represent your team or good bargain, and it just seems to add to the noob-ness that it can portray. Case in point: I was at a charity ride last summer, and there was a dude in full Astana kit, sock, gloves, all. Afterward, at the post-ride bbq, when most had already changed out of their duds, he was till walking around decked head-to-toe in Astana, only now with the matching cap. He might be a great guy, but it was way weird.

All that being said, I don't have a strong feeling about much of this. It just made me think of how kits have evolved and how it pertains to this discussion. And I am the proud owner of a 91 PDM jersey and a 92 Banesto jersey, which I still wear.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

TWB8s said:


> A few years ago I was riding through the hillier part of our area and saw a guy in Discovery kit ahead of me. As I caught him I could hear him talking to himself "c'mon Lance, follow me back to the break and then attack."


That's awesome.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Lagavulin12 said:


> There are a lot of folk on the road in full protour kit (jerseys, shorts, gloves, socks) and a few with team bikes to match. And I'm pretty sure most of them aren't on the teams  . Is this generally viewed as OK for training and club rides or do some view people in protour kit as posers?


Full kit = poseur.

Jersey only = 100% depends on the rider and kit combo.

For the most part, it's not hard to join a local club or shop team and wear their kit.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Crack Monkey said:


> For the most part, it's not hard to join a local club or shop team and wear their kit.


...and the shop kits are generally pretty good and fairly inexpensive, considering the quality. I haven't priced out Pearl Izumi shorts for a while, but I'd guess my team shorts are about 1/2 the price and I prefer the thinner chamois generally offered only in racer oriented kits.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

foothillsbass said:


> And I am the proud owner of a 91 PDM jersey and a 92 Banesto jersey, which I still wear.


I've got a LS Bianchi jersey that I absolutely love. From the Ullrich era. I bought it because I had a Bianchi and was new and excited about cycling. I still love it as much as they day I bought it and couldn't care less if its newbish or not to wear it out for a ride

60% of the time its current team kit for me, but I like cycling through the old team kits I've got as well. Reminds me of the good old days and old races I've done.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Norris_Hanna said:


> OK kit question number two:
> 
> Does it matter if your kit matches, both color and brands of items; i.e. gloves, socks, shorts, jersey, arm warmers, etc. are all both color coordinated and made by the same manufacturer?
> 
> Is it a faux paus to mix say a pair of Sugoi bibs with a Pearl Izumi jersey with Assos arm warmers even if they are all appropriate colors?


You're over thinking it. Wear what you want. I try to keep logo-wear to a minimum, but that's just me. There's definite protocol in a race- don't wear any jersey you didn't earn. There's no protocol for fun solo or friends rides. For group and club rides it falls somewhere in between and you might want to check with the organizers. 

It is especially annoying, though, to have someone in full team kit pass you then slow down, even more annoying to have them sneak up on you and start wheel sucking and you don't know they're there until you hit a bump and hear four tires go over it. I think you're more likely to be critiqued for noob mistakes if you're trying to look like a pro instead of a schmo.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Never wore the pro kits, just shop kits or team kit, but I no longer race or want to (lie) and at 45 I would rather splurge and buy Rapha or just stick to the manufacturer design and color coordinated kits.


----------



## ronnoX (Mar 30, 2009)

When I started out I was told "never wear a kit from a team you weren't part of" If I see someone in a pro tour team jersey I typically think "noob". 3 minutes later they drop me and it doesn't matter.


----------



## sexybeast (Dec 8, 2009)

My belief is that one should earn their way into a uniform. Unless you have earned your way onto the team them you dont deserve to wear the jersey. 

now if you have a single piece than you can represent your support with it, and thats totally cool. 

but trying to look like a pro when you arent is misrepresenting yourself and misleading others

...its a fine line though. dont hate too much : )

PS i personally dont like wearing sponsors names unless they are paying me so i shy away from those...but i wouldnt if the paid me!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

sexybeast said:


> PS i personally dont like wearing sponsors names unless they are paying me so i shy away from those...but i wouldnt if the paid me!


Until you turn pro, nobody will be paying you. Shop discounts are about as good as you'll get for a while.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Find a local shop to support. Usually their kits are high quality and a good deal.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

look at it this way....people are buying them or they would not sell them (theory of supply and demand).


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

ptfmb71 said:


> look at it this way....people are buying them or they would not sell them (theory of supply and demand).



Did you just give the OP the green light on going full Radio Shack kit? I am not sure I totally agree with your theory...he did say Pro Tour Kit.

Like the OP, I do care what other cyclists in my group think. I don't want to wear an outfit that implies that I am more legitimate than I really am.

There is tons of poser things out there to buy. Does not mean that people won't chuckle behind your back...nobody truly is OK with that...lets all be honest here...

I am pretty sure the OP asked the question because he/she does not want people talking behind his/her back....it makes most people uncomfortable...I don't care how "confident" the person is.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

If it's cheap and I liked the fit and wear, I would wear a full kit from the Charles Manson - Strom Thurmond Racing Team.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

pretender said:


> It's all in how you go about it. You should have a certain elan.
> 
> For example:
> Team RadioShack kit = douchey
> Mapei or Domo-Farm Frites kit = not douchey


Amen. On a recent group ride one of our riders had a cool old Mercatone Uno lersey on. I said "Hugh, rockin it old school?" His reply? "No, Hugh rocking it clean."
I wear what I have.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

two reasons to wear Pro tour kit:

1) you like the colours, style, discount price

2) you like the colors, style, discount price AND want to be mistaken for a pro rider

3) you like to be mistaken for a pro rider.

many will see it as number 2 or 3 even if you just like the kit be prepared to live with that :wink5:


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

I think cyclists are really the only freaking people that care...you are supporting a team you like just like if you wear a NFL jersey.

wear what you want plain and simple, if someone thinks i'm a "douche" because i'm wearing a disco jersey they can F-off

Chad


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Nimitz said:


> I think cyclists are really the only freaking people that care...you are supporting a team you like just like if you wear a NFL jersey.
> 
> wear what you want plain and simple, if someone thinks i'm a "douche" because i'm wearing a disco jersey they can F-off
> 
> Chad


there is a B I G difference in wearing the jersey itself, its another deal to wear the shorts also and even worse again to add in shoes, gloves, and full wardbrobe (winter tights, thermal vests) and the team BIKE too :thumbsup:


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

muscleendurance said:


> there is a B I G difference in wearing the jersey itself, its another deal to wear the shorts also and even worse again to add in shoes, gloves, and full wardbrobe (winter tights, thermal vests) and the team BIKE too :thumbsup:


Yep. Partial kit vs. Full kit =


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

muscleendurance said:


> there is a B I G difference in wearing the jersey itself, its another deal to wear the shorts also and even worse again to add in shoes, gloves, and full wardbrobe (winter tights, thermal vests) and the team BIKE too :thumbsup:


again WHO CARES? I see these guys and chuckle yes but it doesn't wreck my day or make me go "omg what a loser"

you see people everyday wearing screwed up outfits if they want to why stop them...I honestly see no big deal about it.

Chad


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Nimitz said:


> again WHO CARES? I see these guys and chuckle yes but it doesn't wreck my day or make me go "omg what a loser"
> 
> you see people everyday wearing screwed up outfits if they want to why stop them...I honestly see no big deal about it.
> 
> Chad


The OP cares.

The OP cares what *YOU* think. If they didn't, they would not have asked the question.

You are the one "chuckling" about them. You said it. 

They don't want to be laughed at. Simple. End of discussion.

As far as "seeing people wearing screwed up outfits everyday"...this is completely different. The OP clearly wants to fit in appropriately with this subculture that we call cycling. Whether we like it or not, unspoken "rules" do exist. Some could care less, but AGAIN, the OP does care. So, lets give the OP some useful advice that might apply to him/her in their next group ride....some advice that could prevent others from "chuckling" about them behind their backs.

I will start out with this offering: If you *want to prevent others from chuckling about you*, stay away from a team Radio Shack _*kit*_ for at least a few years or more. Same thing applies for SKY/HTC/Liguigas/Garmin etc...

What I think would be very profitable is a company that provides high quality NEW retro kits. For example, I would love to be able to purchase a NEW team 7 ELEVEN in a PI or Capo brand kit..


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a few different pro jerseys...some of the designs are pretty cool and the ones I've purchased are high-quality. 

imo, they look much better than some boring, baggy Bike Nashbar rag...

but, I'd feel really odd wearing a full kit...that's a bit much. plus, you'd have to pay me to wear anything but black shorts.


----------



## manymiles (May 26, 2010)

and when I finaly find a retro Marlboro Pro Team kit I'm all over it!


----------



## ronnoX (Mar 30, 2009)

Think of it like this...your playing in the local "church league" slow pitch softball tournament. The guy on first for the other team has on a Derek Jeter jersey. You don't really think anything of it other than "he must be a fan". Your eyes survey the rest of the field and you see the guy on third wearing full Yankee pinstripes from the hat down to the stirrip socks. What do you think of him?


----------



## ronnoX (Mar 30, 2009)

Having said the above, for me as long as you hold your line....take your pull...and I can't see through your shorts its all good.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Oxtox said:


> imo, they look much better than some boring, baggy Bike Nashbar rag...


It would be a sad world if those were the only choices.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

ronnoX said:


> Think of it like this...your playing in the local "church league" slow pitch softball tournament. The guy on first for the other team has on a Derek Jeter jersey. You don't really think anything of it other than "he must be a fan". Your eyes survey the rest of the field and you see the guy on third wearing full Yankee pinstripes from the hat down to the stirrip socks. What do you think of him?



a rod? also, why is jeter on first? i hate the yankees.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

muscleendurance said:


> there is a B I G difference in wearing the jersey itself, its another deal to wear the shorts also and even worse again to add in shoes, gloves, and full wardbrobe (winter tights, thermal vests) and the team BIKE too :thumbsup:


Please explain what the BIG difference is. I don't understand why I can't have Cofidis shorts to match my Cofidis jersey? A Garmin cap to match my Garmin socks? 

If you're a serious cyclist, other serious cyclists are going to be able to tell by the way you ride, not the way you dress.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I hate this topic. I'm wearing full saxo bank tomorrow just to spite all you haters!!

Who cares what your wearing as long as your not on a recumbent?


----------



## eddya (Aug 7, 2009)

...I own a Lampre rainbow jersey. Haven't worn it in months...


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

kbiker3111 said:


> Please explain what the BIG difference is. I don't understand why I can't have Cofidis shorts to match my Cofidis jersey? A Garmin cap to match my Garmin socks?
> 
> If you're a serious cyclist, other serious cyclists are going to be able to tell by the way you ride, not the way you dress.



I am no AUTHORITY here, but I do think that peoples' expectations for your fitness level/riding ability go up with each additional "piece" of the kit.

While it might look really cool, going full kit from head to toe will draw attention to yourself. If your skill level is low, yet your kitting up ability is high.....people will talk trash behind your back.

If YOU don't care what others think about you, then go for it IMO. I kind of do a partial kit....maybe just a jersey and then white bibs and cool socks. I hate looking bland, but at the same time, I don't feel like I have earned the right to go full kit...


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

tommyrhodes said:


> I hate this topic. I'm wearing full saxo bank tomorrow just to spite all you haters!!
> 
> Who cares what your wearing as long as your not on a recumbent?


I would love to see someone in full HTC riding a beach cruiser or recumbent That would make me happy.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I normally wear my Hincappie gear with Giant logos(bike is a Giant), State flag jerseys, and rarely a team kit. I think it's kinda cool to see the kits out there though.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

There's some old dude around here that rides a comfort bike with upright bars and he's always in a USPS kit with tube socks. 

But he rides a lot so it's all good.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

tommyrhodes said:


> I hate this topic. I'm wearing full saxo bank tomorrow just to spite all you haters!!
> 
> Who cares what your wearing as long as your not on a recumbent?


I'm with you. This discussion reminds me of "Dungeons and Dragons."

What? Your Level 4 Mage cannot defeat my Level 7 Dwarf with Ring of Protection!

I mean, who cares?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

eddya said:


> ...I own a Lampre rainbow jersey. Haven't worn it in months...


Neither has........ never mind.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

JohnHemlock said:


> I'm with you. This discussion reminds me of "Dungeons and Dragons."
> 
> What? Your Level 4 Mage cannot defeat my Level 7 Dwarf with Ring of Protection!
> 
> I mean, who cares?



Who cares? The OP cares. It is pretty clear. Otherwise they would not have asked.

If we could all focus on the original question, it would be neat-o.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (Jul 13, 2009)

isnt it sort of the same as a noob on a super expensive italian bike? isnt it true for any sport? or anything at all really? if u spend big monies but suck, people will hate. yeah i laugh at guys in ferraris who cant drive (jealousy is key here). it would be the same if i went to the rec center in a bulls jersey, matching shorts, and some jordans and sucked hardcore when it was gametime. If you are good, you can do whatever you want to. they cant laugh if you just dropped them.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

TWB8s said:


> A few years ago I was riding through the hillier part of our area and saw a guy in Discovery kit ahead of me. As I caught him I could hear him talking to himself "c'mon Lance, follow me back to the break and then attack." When he saw my shadow next to him his head whipped in my direction and he looked mortified.


Were you riding in Pennsylvania Amish country at the time?


----------



## Wedz21 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wear what you like. I see lots of people with full kits and think nothing of it. I like Special Tour or series jerseys though. My most recent purchase was the 2010 ToC leader jersey. Love it


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it looks nice when at least the bibs and jersey match, but don't care what you wear.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

ronnoX said:


> you see the guy on third wearing full Yankee pinstripes from the hat down to the stirrip socks. What do you think of him?


He sucks!


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

i like wearing my Dan Martin Irish nationl champ jersey and my wanna be Jens Saxo bibs.......and i don't give a fiddlers bejezuz what anyone thinks. Waaay way toooo coool roadies make me laugh,....... just a little less than guys who drive pickups.


----------



## devnack (Mar 22, 2021)

spade2you said:


> What you wear says a lot. I think most would agree that being decked out in a Pro Tour kit is usually an advertisement that you're a rookie. When I was very new to road biking, aka a rookie, I bought some Discovery Team jerseys. I still have them, but generally won't wear them in public unless I forgot to do laundry.


Hello, how may I contact you directly? seeking some branding advice: [email protected]


----------

